
Show HN: DealOmni – Find deals near your current location, or anywhere else - bbcbasic
https://dealomni.com
======
bbcbasic
Hi HN

This finds deals near your location or another location and works in about 20
countries. Probably works in your country, try it :-)

This is a Single Page Application I created in a few hours as a side project.

Feedback on usability on both Mobile and Desktop is appreciated, plus any
feedback as to whether you can see yourself using it.

I am thinking this would be useful for a holiday maker planning to go to a
city to find deals to save money or just for ideas on quirky things to do.

Tech: ====

* Completely single page application. I wrote no server code.

* Hosted using Github pages and Cloudflare for the Https and redirects

* JS frameworks: KnockoutJS / Navigo / Zepto

* Tooling: VS2015 (but could have used anything), Webpack

* Uses Google Analytics / Maps service

